# more rotary practice



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

few spare hours today and at last got to practice some more with my rotary.
have asked so many questions lately about pads polish technique and so on 
was nice to actually have unrushed time to try a few things.
first up this is the test subject.


very swirled and a bit of marring from clay cloth.





wanting to find a nice simple one stepper and listening to advice I had chosen meguiars m205 on a yellow 3m pad and scholl s20 blue on a white hexlogic pad.
bit of a fiddly panel so spot pads were used.
first up 205 spread at 700, 2 passes at 900 a further 2 at 1200 with pressure. 1 at 900 less pressure then 2 or 3 slow passes at 700.



Before

after


I like this combo to use, the 3m pad being soft was lovely to use and was perfect for panel angle changes, the 205 was lovely too easy to work and nicely lubed as it could have been worked a lot longer.

then the s20 , spread at 700 then up to 900 for 2, then 1200 with pressure for 2 or 3 passes, then back down the scale again ending in multiple slow passes at 700.











The white hex was ok but stiffer than the 3m, didnt follow panel changes as well but still ok.
the s20 felt very oily and again could have been worked for a lifetime.
maybe not quite as fluid as 205 for movement but still nice to use.

both were easy to remove but 205 easily wins there.


as for finish 205 I feel corrected more but...
the scholl left what I felt was a deeper glossier shine this is after all oils removed from panel.
on the whole a nice start to the session.
I learned that as many of u have been saying let the panel guide u, ive always thought I had to crosshatch, this was difficult on this panrl and my movement was poor. Just side to side worked much better, I flowed.
also I now see that a one stepper is good for a spruce up with all swirls removed and loads of gloss brought back. But.... probly like most of u I could see the bits these two hadnt removed, whereas most folk would be really pleased with the transformation. 
So this led to part 2 which ill post up in this thread in a bit


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Getting there


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

suspal said:


> Getting there


Indeedy mate. Thanks super S
First time in ages but learnt a lot.
this led on to trying m101 then m205 then reflect which was fun and I was blown away with what id achieved.
will post up here in a bit but takes so long individually copying pics from photobucket


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Been trying to upload all the next stages but my mobile and ipad arnt helping me.
So heres a few more befores alongside some finished shots.
went over the entire wing with m101 on a small 3m yellow pad.
Erazer wipedown followed by m205 on a small 3m blue pad
erazer wipedown and although it looked great I wanted to see if carpros reflect would add anything on a small black hexlogic.
so glad I did as to me the finish from 205 on this colour although sharp and crisp seemed a little sterile, reflect gave me what id not experienced yet, the dripping wet look that we all seek through waxes. 
Reflect for me tranformed the depth and gliw of the colour.
Befores


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice work mate


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers dan. Im finally starting to enjoy the rotary, struggled for a while after using a da for a few years.
when u get it right u can feel how smooth the machine moves and I like it.
pleased with todays results and lessons learned tho.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm still on a DA but keep thinking of goog rotary but because I barely use it I just can't persuade myself yet or quite justify it


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Top job there fella last pic real wet gotta luv carpro reflect.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

And a few early morning beading shots
gtechniq C2V3 on bare paint


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Very nice work! As you say rotary is so much smoother, da just vibrated far to much for me, left my hands numb. If you have it try menz 85rd for finishing old school but great finishing polish!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Very nice work! As you say rotary is so much smoother, da just vibrated far to much for me, left my hands numb. If you have it try menz 85rd for finishing old school but great finishing polish!


Cheers.
tried menz in the past and like 85re5 but think I prefer the shorter work times of 205 and reflect.
nice username by the way. Sat here watching peppa as it happens


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

The lowest setting on my rotary is 700rpm, would this be correct for attempting to jewel/finesse or would a little more speed be required, seemed to work and move lovely at this speed with reflect


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

There is no "set speed" it is what YOU are comfortable with and wht YOU get results with.
By the look of the afters your coming on leaps and bounds ( very relaxing on a rotary compared to a DA isnt it? Just relax when ou are using it and as you found out it flows and you get into you own groove. 
And that finish on a curved panel too well done mte nice job.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like you are getting the hang of this rotary stuff. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

AllenF said:


> There is no "set speed" it is what YOU are comfortable with and wht YOU get results with.
> By the look of the afters your coming on leaps and bounds ( very relaxing on a rotary compared to a DA isnt it? Just relax when ou are using it and as you found out it flows and you get into you own groove.
> And that finish on a curved panel too well done mte nice job.


Thanks mate. Yes at first I really struggled with it coming from a DA but now im seeing the light. Much more pleasurable to use


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Looks like you are getting the hang of this rotary stuff. Nice work :thumb:


Its all started getting better since I took your advice and got these 3m pads lowes.
love em, need more now tho 
thanks for ur help recently with all this mate


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fingers crossed we have a quick dash to the shops as a family and if its still nice ill be cracking on with the door of the van today. Same as before all 3 stages of polishing
excited...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Some great information here, have fun, a #rotarychat might work.

John Tht.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Titanium Htail said:


> Some great information here, have fun, a #rotarychat might work.
> 
> John Tht.


Thanks john how are u mate?
call me old at 34 but dont have a clue about all this hashtag melarky


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well todays lesson learned is when u are short on time dont even bother machining.
got home just after 3, by half 3 I was out prepping the door and taping up.
starting polishing at 4, just couldnt get into it, kept worrying about time tilk it gets dark and then a neighbour wanted to chat. By 5 with an hour of light left I had done nearly half the door with m101 but I knew I wasnt going to get all the stages done and I didnt seem to be at one with the rotary today, a little tense I suppose. Decided to pack up for the day and have a go tmrw if I get time.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Heres the door fully decontaminated, and taped. I even un bolted the wingmirror to gain better access to the awkward bits


and heres what im dealing with


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

deegan1979 said:


> Well todays lesson learned is when u are short on time dont even bother machining.......Decided to pack up for the day and have a go tmrw if I get time.


Sounds like a very wise decision. Sometimes you are just better off waiting until time is on your side rather than rushing and spending twice as long fixing the problems which were created by trying to do too much


----------

